# {AOSP}{Custom Gingerbread}OMFGB 1.3.1 Nightlies



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Presents...

*OMFGB 1.3.1 Nightlies*

*Feature list and screenshots are subject to change at any time. They also may not exactly reflect what you see in rom, due to different device features.

_[DISCLAIMER: If you are flashing this you have already voided your manufacturer's warranty. If you are flashing this you realize that this is unsupported software. Your device may break as a result of flashing this unsupported software. t3hh4xx0r team is not responsible for anything that might happen to your phone or you as a result of flashing this software. That includes but is not limited to bricked phones, world war, your alarm not waking you up and as a result you getting fired, or orgasms. That said, thank you for trying it.]_

*Some Features of this ROM*
Android 2.3.5 Base
Builds available for HTC Incredible, Incredible 2, Droid Eris, Evo, Thunderbolt, Droid 1, Fascinate, Showcase, Mesmerize, and Hero
Future builds planned for Droid Charge and Droid X

Configurable Power Widgets (cm)
3 choices of Lockscreen mods - Standard Tab, Rotary, and Honeycomb concept
Reboot menu including recovery and bootloader options (cm)
Lockscreen shortcuts for Phone and Messaging apps
2 choices in battery types, stock or percentages
Volume wake and menu unlock (cm)
Configurable overscroll effect (cm)
Screen off and on animations (cm)
Volume button music controls (cm)
Lockscreen music controls
Configurable launcher screen settings
Workspace looping in launcher
Scrollable widgets support in launcher
Landscape mode available in launcher
DSP Manager (cm)
God Mode Settings app to control all this craziness
Tmobile Theme Chooser (tmobile)
Addons app for customizing your OMFGB build even more
Nightlies in the God Mode app to stay on the bleeding edge
Wallpapers by ksknightmare and sgarriques

*Bugs* 
Audio may be only working in the left side when headphones are in. To get around this, start a voice search, and then cancel it. This is needed one time after every boot.

Thanks Section
First I want to thank RootzWiki for this awesome forum that we can share our work on. Next I would like to thank my team for putting up with me disappearing for two weeks to make this work for you guys. There are so many people I want to thank for making this possible. First biggest thanks to slayher, he did this first and has helped out with ALOT of bugs that he had to deal with when there was no one else here to help him fix them. He also helped me update this to mr2.5 General thanks go to birdman, b16, cvpcs, the whole cm team, peteralfonso, drod2169, ksknightmare, the irc guys, sgarriques, imoseyon, the users in this thread including avlfive and jaxidian and mikereDD which i've seen answer hundreds of questions. If I don't have you listed and you helped in some way, biggest thanks to you. Im old sorry.

Some Screenshots


























































Downloads

Nightly builds are compiled each night by our build bot. Follow it on twitter for up to date info on all builds. @OMFBOT

1.3.1 Nightlies can be found here

_If not your wanting to try the nightlies, download the older 1.2.0 build from t3hh4xx0r.com_

GAPPS - GAPPS

All sources are at OMFGB's github page --- www.github.com/OMFGB

*t3hh4xx0r team consists of:*
- r2DoesInc - - linuxmotion - - xoomdev - 
Please visit t3hh4xx0r.com for more information


----------



## CaMelGuY1337 (Jul 23, 2011)

ROM looks amazing, thank you so much for all your hard work. Definitely gomna be giving this a shot. :grin3:


----------



## fergie716 (Jul 28, 2011)

very nice.. thanks!


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

Your welcome. I don't think many others from xda realized I stopped posting there lol


----------



## fergie716 (Jul 28, 2011)

lol yea it's actually kinda funny to watch


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

oh well.


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey boss, I just joined because of the rom, fantastic work. I'm actually running 1.3.1 8-8 OMFGB on my evo and I got my boss running 1.2.2 OMGB on his fascinate. Really looking forward to when 1.3.1 OMFGB goes stable, and really to all future work. Huge fan.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

im glad to see you here 

one day i may post over there again. for now though, the atmosphere here is much much nicer.


----------



## Roon3y (Aug 12, 2011)

will give this a try... 
been wanting to try something new lately


----------



## chaosmaker2k (Aug 14, 2011)

Loving this rom, smooth and fast. However I am having issues with gps. Im running nightly 8-12, was on 8-11. And map locks, but navigation puts me across the state and will not lock, just says searching for gps. LifeInTheGrey has been helping me on xda. So I thought I'd come to the man and see what he says. I haven't tried galandy's gps fix yet on 8-12. I did on 8-11 but did all 3 and prolly messed everything up. Any idea's?? I'm on clean install of 8-12 no gps fixes running savage ken 2.2.1 havs sbc


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Hey, love the rom, but just figured I would mention ...

The one thing I believe is missing from this rom is something so minor and yet so huge ... the 160 split. On the stock AOSP SMS app, it does not contain a splitter the way third-party apps do, and when someone sends a text longer than 160 characters without this split, it never sends and causes a wakelock until reboot. CM7 submitted this mod into their stock Mms.apk a while ago, so I was hoping that this mod could be included.

Other than that, dynamite. Rocking 8-12 nightly right now, its butter.


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

that i can look into


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

r2doesinc said:


> that i can look into


You're the man!


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I need help sending my build.prop and logcat....I know what they are but don't know how to send them


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

rikkiminnis said:


> I need help sending my build.prop and logcat....I know what they are but don't know how to send them


use pastebin


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't know how to do that


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

pastebin.com lol
copy and pste into the box.


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I got pastebin for android at I don't know how to send


----------



## RIK ROC (Jul 30, 2011)

I got my logcat to paste but 
Can't figure out build.prop


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

oh, your using the app? that i dont know. i wasn thinking just do it from your computer.


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

hey boss, I've been wondering ... in the pictures on the OP it shows OMFGBk, a kernel with SBC ... to tell you the truth, I've REALLY wanted to try it out because the only two SBC kernels for the evo (Tiamat and Savaged Zen) are not in active development. was that only for a specific device? or will we see OMFGBk in Add-ons at some point?


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

That kernel is thunderbolt only. We don't have a kernel dev for the evo


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

"r2doesinc said:


> That kernel is thunderbolt only. We don't have a kernel dev for the evo


Curses! Oh well ... if only I knew C so I could assist...


----------



## r2doesinc (Jun 8, 2011)

try talking to drod, he doe a lot of our kernels. i bet you could talk him into doing an sbc one for the evo.


----------



## ZombiiBite (Jun 24, 2011)

awesome to see that you guys added Roman to the team, he created some B.A. Vibrant Roms. You guys are a great team!!! Keep up the great work :smile3:


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I love this ROM just wanted post a reply it doesn't look like a whole lot of evo users are on this site I hope that changes I like the way this place is going over xda these days ,there is to much drama and to many big egos over there.

Can I flash dta2sd on this ROM?


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I don't know if anyone noticed this but I can't send mms on wifi . Now I know this happens on a lot of ROM most really but I flashed back to decks 1.3d last night cause of the hurricane only cause I was still setting this ROM up anyway while on there I noticed when on wifi when I send an mms it will go to 3g send the pic and switch right back IDK if this is something that can be implemented into this ROM. Its not a big deal but would be nice only because if I forget to turn off wifi before I send a pic I have to send it over again.
Now IDK if its just my phone doing this but other then that this is one of if not the best aosp ROM I've ever used if I wasn't so poor I would donate LOL.

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

I noticed it has been a week since the last nightly... not asking for an eta or anything, just making sure this rom was still active. I'm getting flash withdrawals!

Tappa tappa


----------



## marcusva79 (Sep 2, 2011)

I am actually liking this website better than xda


----------



## linuxmotion (Jun 12, 2011)

LifeInTheGrey said:


> I noticed it has been a week since the last nightly... not asking for an eta or anything, just making sure this rom was still active. I'm getting flash withdrawals!
> 
> Tappa tappa


Yes were still active. R2does has been at burning man. I think xoomdev is on vacation. I'm juggling a new baby, school, and daily life.

I've been trying to get time to mod but i haven't been able to. I'm getting withdrawals from coding

Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

linuxmotion said:


> Yes were still active. R2does has been at burning man. I think xoomdev is on vacation. I'm juggling a new baby, school, and daily life.
> 
> I've been trying to get time to mod but i haven't been able to. I'm getting withdrawals from coding
> 
> Sent from my Incredible using Tapatalk


Haha no worries, like I said just curious. I absolutely love this rom (recently recruited a few people on xda to it), just wanted to see the great work continue.

Kind of jealous of r2, never been to burning man but I hear its unbelievable.

Tappa tappa


----------



## Stajdanley (Sep 7, 2011)

LifeInTheGrey said:


> Haha no worries, like I said just curious. I absolutely love this rom (recently recruited a few people on xda to it), just wanted to see the great work continue.
> 
> Kind of jealous of r2, never been to burning man but I hear its unbelievable.
> 
> Tappa tappa


Yeah, I'm a Cyanogen diehard, but all of your talk about this ROM got me to check it out. Some of the tweaks you guys worked in are great. Especially all of the status bar stuff. Nice work!

Tapatalk...


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Okay, just kind of throwing this out because I figured that the sharp developers that watch this thread might be able to provide some advice.

I'm obsessed with Android, and I want to learn more. Like ... a lot more. I've only been a proclaimed computer nerd for about 2 years, but since I left Windows and found Linux my world was rocked, and I've dived hard. But Android is my real love, and while my Linux knowledge has allowed me to delve pretty damn deep ... I'm finally ready to create a building machine and compile from source. I figured that I'd ask my favorite developers right now about what was involved ... because I REALLY don't want to just build CM from source. I'm an AOSP purist, and I want to start there, but I know that can be tricky with the evo.

I'm really eager to start learning, so any guidance at all would be appreciated. Thank you in advance.


----------



## Linsalata28 (Aug 25, 2011)

I just saw the new nightly up I've been waiting for this but wont be able to flash till tomorrow thanks for the update.

Sent from my PC36100 using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## LifeInTheGrey (Aug 9, 2011)

Just flashed it, like it thus far. Great work once again.


----------

